# Machinists gathering



## Charley Davidson (Apr 8, 2012)

Turns out there are at least 4 of us on this forum from the Murfreesboro, Tn. area Myself, Benny, Bob & Phil. There may be others nearby. So I was thinking maybe we could put together a informal machinist gathering where we could work on group projects, teach/learn, help each other fix/restore machinery, swap stuff, drink coffee or tell lies. We all run into each other at least once a week at the scrap yard. So I'm just thinking out loud about this and hope the other 3 are interested and maybe a few more. We could meet each time at a different guys work space. You guys interested?


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 9, 2012)

We come down to the Tn State Fairgrounds and set up at the flea market several times a year. You folks could have a feild trip and stop in and visit.:biggrin:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 9, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> We come down to the Tn State Fairgrounds and set up at the flea market several times a year. You folks could have a feild trip and stop in and visit.:biggrin:



What ya sell?  Me and my buddy Benny love to go to the flea market, I set up there once last year.

Let us know when your gonna be there


----------



## HSS (Apr 9, 2012)

Wish I could join you folks, but I probably won't be in that area till the 4th of July. I have kinfolk living in Franklin, Brentwood, and Nashville. I was in Murfreesboro on July 3rd 2010 at the Northern Tool store. My wife woke up that saturday morning in Franklin and told me she wanted me to take her shopping. Ok, where to and she said Northern Tool. I said, lets go. LOL

Pat


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 9, 2012)

There's a Harbor Freight close by too:biggrin:


----------



## HSS (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah, well, I have a HF within 40 miles of me now, but no Northern Tool.

Pat


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 10, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> What ya sell? Me and my buddy Benny love to go to the flea market, I set up there once last year.
> 
> Let us know when your gonna be there



Charley we are woodworkers------we will be there this month(April)--- booth is already paid for.


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 10, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> What ya sell? Me and my buddy Benny love to go to the flea market, I set up there once last year.
> 
> Let us know when your gonna be there



A get together sounds like fun. 

Yes, I love flea markets. The trouble is the Nashville flea market rarely has any good machinist stuff. I miss the ones in the East around the Boston area.

Benny


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 11, 2012)

Benny if you walk enough miles and look long enough you just might find some good stuff. But you are right it's far and few between.


----------



## OlCatBob (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Charley (Benny too) I'd be interested in a trip to the flea market, in fact, I was just thinking about that the other day. I would definitely be on track for the informal meetings and coffee as well. I think it sounds great as far as I'm concerned. I wish I had read this thread yesterday, as I ran into Phil just today. Maybe could havee gotten his thoughts on it.
Bob


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 16, 2012)

The market will be open the 27th thru the 29th. I will be there all weekend long. We will be set up in front of the Wash Rack which is next to Wilson Hall.


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 16, 2012)

OlCatBob said:


> Hey Charley (Benny too) I'd be interested in a trip to the flea market, in fact, I was just thinking about that the other day. I would definitely be on track for the informal meetings and coffee as well. I think it sounds great as far as I'm concerned. I wish I had read this thread yesterday, as I ran into Phil just today. Maybe could havee gotten his thoughts on it.
> Bob



Bob,

Count me in. I will have Judy with me. No way she is going to stay home and let me go to a flea market. Charley and I went to the one at Lebanon saturday but she did not know. Maybe between now and then we can agree on a meeting place and plan.

Benny




Gary Max said:


> The market will be open the 27th thru the 29th. I will be there all weekend long. We will be set up in front of the Wash Rack which is next to Wilson Hall.



Gary,

I know the wash rack and we will look you up.

Benny


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 16, 2012)

SWMBO (Margie) will be there with me. Look forward to meeting up with you folks.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't forget----next weekend-----Tn State Fairgrounds----Flea market---second biggest of the year. I will be there all weekend.
Are you guys going to have a meeting time or just when ever????????????
Here's a pic of our set up-----should make us real darn easy to find.


----------



## Philco (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Charley,Benny,& Bob ,I just got on the site tonight for the 1st time in a couple of days. I've been busy for the last couple of nights working on some jigs to set up & bore some go-kart racing engines for a good friend of mine. Charley, I didn't get your phone #the other day. I looked for it in my missed calls but couldn't find it. The idea of getting together sometime sounds great. As for going to the Nashvile flea market I used to go every month. My wife & I would get there & split up. She would go & look @ antique furniture & I had about three or four venders that sold machinist & shop type stuff. Over the years I've picked up some nice finds. I haven't been in a while. It seems like with the economy a couple of the better vendors quit coming. Wouldn't mind going back again some time. Phil.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 21, 2012)

Phil, My number is ^@$-)!$^  see if you can figure that one out:headscratch:  Hint.... Each symbol is above each number on your key board:biggrin:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 28, 2012)

Well we got together Benny, Bob (Oldcat) & myself this morning and went up to the Nashville flea market and Met Gary. I had invited Phil but he said he had other commitments but much to our pleasant surprise him & his wife showed up :biggrin:.  We met Gary, checked out his pens that were totally awesome and got to see his wood turning tooling he sells  and that was really slick.  We've decided to build a group project so it looks like this might be a regular thing :biggrin:

I'll let Benny tell you guys about the project since it was his idea.


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 28, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> We've decided to build a group project so it looks like this might be a regular thing :biggrin:
> 
> I'll let Benny tell you guys about the project since it was his idea.




A couple of project ideas were discussed today but we have not settled on one. First is a tangential tool holder for our lathes and the other is a four faucet tool grinding fixture We might end up building both as we each have our own needs/wants. First we need to agree on who does what and what design we use and come up with the plans/drawings. I prefer the diamond style tangential tool holder and the four faucet tool grinder that Gadgetbuilder demonstrates on U-tube but we will see what the group agrees on. The tool holder looks like an easy project and won't cost much while the drill grinder looks more complex and expensive because of the collet tooling and motor needed.

The first local Hobby-Machinist get-to-gether here in middle Tennessee was a great fun day. I behaved at the Nashville flea market and did not buy a single tool. I have started the twelve step program for tool addicts and now have one day in a row without a single tool purchase.

Benny
Recovering tool addict and incurable Hobby-Machinist


----------



## OlCatBob (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Guys, just wanted to say that I had a wonderful morning as well; and was pleasantly surprised to see Phil and to meet his wife. Didn't think that he was going to be there, and just happened to run into him.
I spent part of my day worrking on my shop, with my wifes help. When you try hanging long pieces of anything another pair of hands is a must. Glad she's home!
I don't know if the picture is big enough to see, but bought an arbor support today for my Nichols mill; hopefully I can mill horizontally as well as vertically. We'll see how it goes... now I will have to find some tooling for that. It just never ends, does it.
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2012)

Bob, you think you could shrink that picture a little for us, it won't fit on the end of my scribe:lmao:


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 29, 2012)

We are just getting in after a long 16 hour day------this includes loading our booth in that toasty 85 degree heat we had this afternoon.
Oh---back to the reason for posting

Yup----you asked for it


View attachment 95303


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2012)

In case you guys are wondering I'm the good looking one :lmao:


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 29, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> We are just getting in after a long 16 hour day------this includes loading our booth in that toasty 85 degree heat we had this afternoon.
> Oh---back to the reason for posting
> 
> Yup----you asked for it



Gary,
Thanks for the photo without it nothing happened.

Charley,


Charley Davidson said:


> In case you guys are wondering I'm the good looking one


:huh::huh: :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2012)

Benny, did Judy type that?


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 30, 2012)

You guys missed all the fun-------went to the bank---did the grocery shopping----trailer is unloaded----yard is mowed and it only noon------hell with this------ it's nap time.:whistle:


----------

